# Spain & Portugal December/January plus



## jagmanx (Sep 8, 2021)

As some wii recall we normally winter in Thailand.
This is looking increasingly unlikely !
Our vehicle is not winterised (grey water tank in particular)
So pondering going somewhere warmer.
All thoughts welcome either here or by pm.
We do not want beach areas or motorhome hotspots and like to tour maybe spending up to a week in good spots.
We are proficient in wilding !
Happy to visit expats for say 2 or 3 nights (pms maybe)

OR we can stay in Uk with EHU ?
I look forward to replies.
Cheers Phil & Nida


----------



## jacquigem (Sep 8, 2021)

We are currently touring Iberia and have to say Galicia has been really good and eye opening. We have a Facebook page Shiraz Mororhome Adventures if you want to check out some places we have been


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 8, 2021)

South of France for me every time.

No tourists in Winter and very pleasant daytime temperatures.

Loads of options on the POI application, many of which I have used repeatedly.


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 8, 2021)

Canalsman said:


> South of France for me every time.
> 
> No tourists in Winter and very pleasant daytime temperatures.
> 
> Loads of options on the POI application, many of which I have used repeatedly.


Thanks Phil (?)  Or it Chris.
We have not been to the very south (of France) and just visiting one country is so much simpler re covid.
From the various other posts I expect to be able to do the admin and have already got the paper covid certificate.(NHS)
I know more is needed.


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 8, 2021)

So my follow up question is how wet/dry is it in the South of France in Dec/Jan


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 9, 2021)

I have been there for five Winters so far spending up to four months each time.

I tend to start at the western end of the Med coast near the Spanish border then dawdle along eastwards ending up at Menton on the Italian border. 

I venture inland up to around 50 miles. 

I have had excellent weather almost without exception. The nights can get quite cool but the days are almost invariably sunny with the temperature around 20 degrees. 

I have experienced a couple of times a few days of rain, but it's very much the exception. It can be windy and that's fairly commonplace.

In my experience the vast majority of motorhome owners head for Spain. Hardly any head for the South of France, and you never see any Brits.

Places that must be heaving in season are very quiet and there are some excellent coastal park ups that are prohibited in season but not during the Winter.

I'm going back again this Winter, Covid permitting. 

Can't wait to go back ...

If you want specific recommendations for stops I'm happy to suggest a few that I always visit. 

Chris


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 9, 2021)

Canalsman said:


> I have been there for five Winters so far spending up to four months each time.
> 
> I tend to start at the western end of the Med coast near the Spanish border then dawdle along eastwards ending up at Menton on the Italian border.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris,
That is really helpful and if we choose to go abroad we will do somethong similar ! The trip is dependent on many things. Obvioisly covid but more besides (Thailand). We like France and although not competent my schoolboy French is a help.
Cheers Phil & Nida


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 9, 2021)

Ps will not go if France is still amber !


----------



## mark61 (Sep 9, 2021)

That whole region, Occitanie and Provence Cote d'Azur has to be one of my favourites. Even in the height of summer it's not impossible to get away from crowds, as long as you avoid the coast. So with fewer people in the winter and a reasonable climate, would be top of my list of areas to go.


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 9, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> Ps will not go if France is still amber !


It was reported last night that the England green and amber categories may be scrapped soon. Also anticipated are changes if you are double vaccinated and similar levels of vaccination have been achieved in the country to which you are travelling.

My concern is going to the south and whilst there France gets added to the red list. It would necessitate a very rapid drive back. Can't see how I could hotel quarantine returning by motorhome with a dog ...


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 9, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> Thanks Chris,
> That is really helpful and if we choose to go abroad we will do somethong similar ! The trip is dependent on many things. Obvioisly covid but more besides (Thailand). We like France and although not competent my schoolboy French is a help.
> Cheers Phil & Nida


I should add that travelling west to east means you start with fairly characterless beach resorts and they progressively improve and end with the spectacular resorts along the Cote d'Azur.


----------



## alcam (Sep 9, 2021)

Canalsman said:


> It was reported last night that the England green and amber categories may be scrapped soon. Also anticipated are changes if you are double vaccinated and similar levels of vaccination have been achieved in the country to which you are travelling.
> 
> My concern is going to the south and whilst there France gets added to the red list. It would necessitate a very rapid drive back. Can't see how I could hotel quarantine returning by motorhome with a dog ...


Not thinking [hoping not] that is going to happen but it is , obviously , possible . Haven't heard of anyone having this problem but would like to know what would happen


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 9, 2021)

Thanks again.
We are not especially keen on beaches
 We would no doubt use some but more likely to explore the hinterland.
The Cevennes and Ardeche the Lot etc.
Maybe Spain and Andorra dependent on covid protocols. Which may be minimal in 2022...Who knows.


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 9, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> Thanks again.
> We are not especially keen on beaches
> We would no doubt use some but more likely to explore the hinterland.
> The Cevennes and Ardeche the Lot etc.
> Maybe Spain and Andorra dependent on covid protocols. Which may be minimal in 2022...Who knows.


I'm not a beach goer either. But the promenades and areas adjacent to the sea do enjoy a relaxing ambience not found in this country. I'm sure you will enjoy them.

There is spectacular scenery not far inland and visiting these areas is made easier by excellent and traffic free roads.


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 9, 2021)

alcam said:


> Not thinking [hoping not] that is going to happen but it is , obviously , possible . Haven't heard of anyone having this problem but would like to know what would happen











						Green and amber lists could go in travel rules shake-up
					

The BBC has been told that the green and amber categories could be removed and replaced with a new system.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## alcam (Sep 10, 2021)

Canalsman said:


> Green and amber lists could go in travel rules shake-up
> 
> 
> The BBC has been told that the green and amber categories could be removed and replaced with a new system.
> ...


Was referring to the problem with dogs if quarantining


----------



## REC (Sep 10, 2021)

Think dogs have to go into kennels while you are in hotel...can't remember where I read that though! Does seem mad as you are already in a self contained unit, but I suppose the dog wouldn't be able to do without going outside.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Sep 10, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> As some wii recall we normally winter in Thailand.
> This is looking increasingly unlikely !
> Our vehicle is not winterised (grey water tank in particular)
> So pondering going somewhere warmer.
> ...


Something at the back of my mind is saying you have a Lunar, is that right?


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 10, 2021)

The rules for overnighting in the Algarve  been tightened up.
Particularly near beaches and National parks. You can park during the day in the parks bu tno overnighting.
Away from those, you can stay 48 hours in any one council area, then should move on.
Away from the beaches the situation is much easier, and quieter.
East Algarve is easier, quieter and less exposed to the Westerlies
There are an increasing number of Aires, some privately run, inland. So no problems with fill and dump.
You're more than welcome to park up on our guest pitch, without any restrictions and they're, slowly, building an Aire in our village.l


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 10, 2021)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Something at the back of my mind is saying you have a Lunar, is that right?


Yes Lunar premiere h622.
6.5 m 4 berth


----------



## Trotter (Sep 10, 2021)

Jagmanx, will you be restricted by the European 90day rule?


----------



## Annsman (Sep 10, 2021)

Don’t forget you’ve only got 90 days in any 180 day period now. So staying for 4-5 months has long gone! Unless you’re a dog or cat. They can stay for 4 months with the ridiculous AHC we have now! 
Also if you’ve had anytime in the Schengen FTA in that 180 days that has to be deducted from the 90, unless you’ve been back here for 90 days.


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 10, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Jagmanx, will you be restricted by the European 90day rule?


No ! Only plan for 70/75 days
Have checked as we may want the full 90 days again from mid-may. So return mid-feb


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Sep 13, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> Yes Lunar premiere h622.
> 6.5 m 4 berth


We had a Lunar Premier H592 (06 plate), a 2 berth. Ours was very well winterised and even had a heater in the grey waste tank. I suppose they started cutting production costs.


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 13, 2021)

We have a switch for a water heater..Thought it was for an internal tank.
Your post has got me thinking !


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Sep 13, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> We have a switch for a water heater..Thought it was for an internal tank.
> Your post has got me thinking !


Can you post a pic?


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 13, 2021)

3 square green lights ..middle one
Again Tomorrow when it is light


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 14, 2021)

Better photos
No 1 heater on
No 2 heater off


----------

